

Auto-detect timezones, time zone offsets and daylight saving in javascript  - dan_sim
http://www.javascriptkata.com/2010/10/14/auto-detect-timezones-time-zone-offsets-and-daylight-saving-in-javascript/

======
zachster
This looks nice!

I recently had to implement something similar on one of my projects. Other
areas that would be good to address would be translation between client time,
server time and GMT (in unix timestampt format). A library that offered that
functionality, combined with what you've built, would be very useful!

~~~
dan_sim
In fact, I wanted to do a gem/plugin for ruby that would make the boring task
of asking a user for a timezone easier.

------
trezor
Looks pretty neat and something I wish I had last time I had to deal with
stuff like this. Definitely bookmarked in case of future needs.

I know this comment doesn't really _add_ much to the discussion, but still
thought I'd throw out some appreciation.

~~~
dan_sim
thanks, I really appreciate you take the time of showing your appreciation!

